#  Krankheiten >   Nasenscheidewand-OP >

## Kojote

Hallio an alle,
hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit einer Nasenscheidewand-OP.
Meiner Frau steht so eine OP bevor und sie hat fürchterliche Angst, da sie nur sehr schwer durch den Mund atmen kann und ihre Schleimhäute sehr schnell austrocknen.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Gruß Kojote :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## annelieschen

Hallo Kojote,  auch ich hatte Angst vor der  Op - bei mir wurde vor 4 Jahren die Nasenscheidewand gerichtet, Polypen abgetragen und die Nasennebenhöhlen gefenstert, und ich hatte 6 Tage lang eine Tamponade in der Nase. Es war aber alles halb so schlimm, ich hatte gedacht, nicht immer durch den Mund atmen zu können und vielleicht im Schlaf damit Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen, aber das Atmen passiert automatisch durch den Mund. Man macht sich halt vorher immer zuviel Sorgen, das ist wohl normal. Alles Gute für Deine Frau!  annelieschen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich habe das vor vielen Jahren machen lassen.
Angst braucht man vor der OP keine haben.
Was man noch wissen sollte, ist das die Nase hinterher etliche Zeit schmerzempfindlich ist. 
Ich würde diese OP jeder Zeit wieder machen, seither kann ich wieder richtig atmen.

----------


## Kojote

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hoffe meiner Frau ist damit ein wenig die Angst genommen.
Gruß Kojote

----------


## Hr.Rautenberg

Hallo Kojote, 
ich habe meine Nasenscheidewand-OP zehn Jahre lang vor mich hergeschoben, weil ich Angst hatte. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich immer (mit Überweisung vom Hausarzt, wegen Überweisungsbericht) zu HNO-Ärzten, um meine Probleme zu besprechen. Regelmäßig bekam ich keine Luft in der Nacht. In klimatisierten Räumen schwollen die Nasenschleimhäute ins Unermessliche an. Im Grunde genommen haben mir sowohl die Ärzte mit Belegbetten, wie auch die, welche nicht operieren zu einer OP geraten. Nach zehn Jahren bin ich dann an einem Dienstag in ein Krankenhaus, dass immer mittwochs operiert. Am Samstag wurde ich ohne Tamponage entlassen. Ich hatte einen sehr angenehmen Zimmernachbarn. Leider war der Arzt menschlich völlig verarmt. Weder konnter er mir die Hand zum Gruß oder Abschied geben, noch hat er mir alles erklären können, was ich wollte (das hat die studentische Nachtwache um so besser). Aber er ist ein verdammter guter Operateur. Er hat mich wie ein Artifakt behandelt. Jahre später haben andere HNO-Ärzte das OP-Ergebnis bewundert, weil die Nasenscheidewand so was von gerade ist. Ein HNO-Arzt hat mir dann erklärt, dass die Knorpelwand herausgenommen, schlicht gerade gehämmert und wieder eingesetzt wird. Der verbogene Knochenansatz wurde weggemeiselt. Aber was ein Glück war ich im Nirwarna einmal hin und zurück. Das einzige was zurückgeblieben ist, ist eine etwas kürzerer Naserücken (was mir aber gefallen hat, manche versuchen aber damit IGeL-mässig Geld zu machen) und die Frage, warum ich mich zehn Jahre lang so sinnlos gequält habe, anstatt die OP gleich machen zu lassen.

----------


## Kojote

Hallo Hr. Rautenberg, 
Vielen Dank.
Ich bin leider erst heute dazu gekommen, die Antwort zu lesen.
  Ich glaube diese interessante Beschreibung hat meiner Frau sehr geholfen.
  Sie ist nun fast bereit sich operieren zu lassen.
  Das mit der Hochnäsigkeit des Arztes ist nichts neues, habe allerdings bei meiner Prostataentfernung das genaue Gegenteil erfahren.
  Die Ärzte allerdings auch dass gesamte Pflegeteam hat mich (Kassenpatient) und auch alle anderen Patienten, vom ersten bis zum letzten Tag , es waren neun Wochen, behandelt als währe ich ein „König“ .
  Das ganze ist mir im _Borromäus_-_Hospital_ widerfahren, kann als diese Krankenhaus nur empfehlen.
  Noch einmal vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
  Kojote

----------


## Kojote

Hallo Hr. Rautenberg,
ich bin´s nochmal.
Meine Frau läßt fragen, ob du auch Probleme mit einer brennenden Zunge oder trockener Gesichtshaut hattest oder Nachts das Gefühl hattest auszutrocknen?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....Nachts das Gefühl hattest auszutrocknen?

 HAHAHAHAHA ja das kann ich unterschreiben HAHAHAHA 
Durch die Tamponate in der Nase muss man zwangsläufig durch den Mund atmen!
Daher kommt die Trockenheit im Mund, da hilft trinken, nicht zu viel sonst wacht man wieder auf und mus auf die Toilette  :Smiley:

----------


## Kojote

Hallo Patientenschubser,
wie kommt denn so eine komische Antwort ausgerechnet von dir?
Bin eigentlich qualifiziertere von dir gewohnt.
Ich meine natürlich vor der OP, meine Frau LEIDET bereits seit 6-7 Jahre darunter und wir hatten die Hoffnung evtl. einen Leidensgenossen im Forum gefunden zu haben.
  Trotzdem liebe Grüße 
  Kojote

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ach so, du meintest vor der OP.
Eine trockene Nase hatte ich zuvor auch, bei mir lag das aber an dem übermässigen Gebrauch von Nasenspray.
Ohne habe ich so gut wie keine Luft bekommen.
Mein Tipp für eine trockene Nase, ein bisschen Creme/ Vaseline das hilft.

----------


## nightingale

Ich arbeite beim HNO-Arzt. 
Unsere Patienten haben in der Regel die Tamponade nur noch 1 Tag liegen, desweiteren sind dünne Plastikschienen iin der Nase " angenäht ", die aber eine Atmung durch die Nase zulassen ( natürlich noch nicht optimal, da ja in der ersten Zeit die Nasenschleimhäute innen geschwollen sind ). 
Diese Schienen werden um den 3. postoperativen Tag entfernt. 
Das Sekret in der Nase wird täglich vom Arzt abgesaugt ( ist nicht schmerzhaft ), auch noch in der ersten Woche nach der Entlassung in der Praxis. 
Die meisten Patienten berichten dann schon von einer deutlichen Verbesserung ihrer Nasenatmung. 
Kojote, Du beschreibst eine brennende Zunge und ein Trockenheitsgefühl bei Deiner Frau. 
Könnte es sein das sie jetzt schon, vorallem nachts, hauptsächlich durch den Mund atmet und es daher rührt? 
Eine "trockene Nase " im jetzigen Status könnte auch daher kommen, das durch die schiefe Nasenscheidenwand ( Luft- ) Verwirbelungen in der Nasenhöhle entstehen, die zu einer Austrocknung der Nasenschleimhaut mit Folgen wie Nasenbluten führen kann. 
Die Nasenschleimhaut sieht dann manchmal aus wie eine große Schürfwunde am Knie... 
Ansonsten fällt mir zu Zungenmbrennen und trockener Gesichtshaut nur ein Eisenmangel ein.

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Kojote, 
habe jetzt keine Erfahrung mit Nasenscheidenwand OP aber Erfahrung mit behinderte Nasenatmung.
Bei mir war auf Grund einer beidseitigen chronischen Nasennebenhöhlenvereiterung über Monate keinerlei Atmung durch die Nase möglich. Das Ganze wurde dann operiert und bei mir trat durch die Narkosewirkung dann Erbrechen auf. Meine Nase war beidseitig temponiert. Erbrechen und verhinderte Nasenatmung zusammen erzeugten ein Gefühl, als wäre zwischen Gaumen und Zunge ein Klettverschluß angebracht. Man brachte mir zur Linderung synthetischen Speichel.
In meiner Erinnerung ist dies aber eher als unangenehm abgespeichert.
Bei meinem Vater kam es aus anderen Gründen auch zu Mundtrockenheit. Bei ihm war auch keine Akzeptanz bezüglich Verwendung von synthetischem Speichel vorhanden. Alternativ habe ich ein Mundspray aus 98% aloe vera besorgt (Gibt es aber glaube ich nur bei sogenannten MLM Vertriebssystemen). Dies hat er bereitwillig akzeptiert. 
Bei "brennen der Zunge" habe ich aber eher an Vitamin B12 Mangel gedacht. (Ist die Zunge vielleicht sehr glatt und gerötet?).
Mein Zunge hat nie gebrannt, wenn natürlich auch eine gewisse Mundtrockenheit, durch die verhinderte Nasenatmung, vorhanden war. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Abusus

Meine Erfahrung: 
Bin am 06. Januar operiert worden, das ganze bei Vollnarkose. Aufgenommen war ich insgesamt für drei Nächte im Krankenhaus. 
Tag 1: mittags die OP, zwei Stunden später aufgewacht. Etwas groggy, aber ein Gefühl der Erleichterung, dass es geschafft ist. In den beiden Nasenlöchern befinden sich dicke Tamponaden sowie jeweils ein Silikonsplint, der die Scheidewand statisch fixiert. Das Gefühl ist diffus, ich kann nicht sagen, welche Kontaktzeize von den Tamponaden oder welche von den Splinten her rührt. Nasenatmung ist völlig unmöglich. Schleim runterschlucken (quasi reziprok rotzen) ist kaum möglich, da kein Durchzug zwischen Nasen- und Rachenraum möglich. Ist schon unangenehm, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell eine "Technik" an, wie man das (im wahrsten Sinne) löst. Schmerzempfinden auf einer Skala von 1 (schmerfrei) bis 10 (das jüngste Gericht): drei. Aus meinem linken Nasenloch (dort wurde die Schleimhaut aufgeschnitten) blutet es sehr stark. Die Tamponaden"schaukel", die vor meiner Nase hängt und über die Ohren gelegt wird, läuft innerhalb einer Stunde voll. Muss diese noch drei mal wechseln. Die erste Nacht ist sehr unruhig, werde bestimmt 8 mal wach, um meine Kehle zu befeuchten. 
Tag 2: Blutung kaum weniger, der Arzt macht Visite und klopft mir auf die Schulter. Das Gefühl, das der Nasenraum komplett dicht ist, hat sogar noch zugenommen. Die Nase schwillt im Laufe das Tages an. Ich fühle mich, als hätte ich eine mittelstarke Grippe. Schmerzempfinden auf einer Skala von 1 (schmerfrei) bis 10 (das jüngste Gericht): fünf.
Die Nacht ist schlimmer als die erste. Gefühlt werde ich alle 15 Minuten wach. Der Drang, meine Kehle zu befeuchten, ist immens.  
Tag 3: Wache total gerädert auf. Arzt kommt zur Visite. Er entfernt mir die internen Tamponaden. Der Vorgang ist - erstaunlicherweise - nahzu schmerzfrei. Das Gefühl, als die Tamponaden gezogen werden, ist kaum zu beschreiben. Am ehesten mit: Tut nicht weh, ist aber trotzdem unangenehm. Der Arzt macht das aber gut, weil es nur 2 Sekunden dauert. Ah! Das erste Mal strömt Atmosphäre durch meine Nase. Welch erhebendes Gefühl! Richtig atmen durch die Nase geht noch nicht, aber das ist schon mal was. Die Kehle freut's ungemein, wenngleich ich überwiedend noch immer durch den Mund atme. Ich bekomme "Messerklinger"-Öl, das ich mir in die Nasenlöcher einträufeln soll, damit die Schleimhäute beruhigt werden. Schmerzempfinden auf einer Skala von 1 (schmerfrei) bis 10 (das jüngste Gericht): drei. 
Tag 4: Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus. Ich brauche keine Tamponaden"schaukel" mehr, da die Blutung erheblich zurückgegangen ist. Schmerzempfinden auf einer Skala von 1 (schmerfrei) bis 10 (das jüngste Gericht): zwei.
Werde 10 Tage krank geschrieben, kann diese aber zu Hause verbringen. Verwende ab jetzt zusätzlich Nasonex. 
Tag 6: Ambulante Nachkontrolle, die Splinte werden entfernt (ich bekomme sie das erste Mal zu Gesicht - was für Riesenteile!) und es wird abgesagt. Aber jetzt kann ich das erste Mal von echter Nasenatmung reden. Schmerzempfinden auf einer Skala von 1 (schmerfrei) bis 10 (das jüngste Gericht): eins. 
Es folgend weitere Nachkontrollen. Da ich vor der OP ca. 5 Monaten Nasenspray genommen habe, zeigt sich, dass die Nasenschleimhäute völlig ausgetrocknet sind. Zur Abhilfe nehme ich auf HNO-ärztlichen Rat das Mittel Gelositin. Ich habe das Gefühl, es hilft die Schleimhaut zu regenerieren.  
Zusammenfassung 16 Tage nach der OP:
-es ist weniger Schlimm, als befürchtet. 
-die Schmerzen sind kaum erwähnenswert, zumal ich diese nur über einen kurzen Zeitraum hatte.
-die Nasenatmung klappt nun hervorragend (etwa seit dem 10. Tag)
-Der Missbrauch durch das normale Nasenspray wird mir so kaum noch mal passieren
-Werde jetzt die nächste Monate beobachten, angeblich geht der Erfolg bei einigen wieder zurück
-Melde mich dazu im Herbst wieder

----------


## LittleMissLoony

Hallo alle miteinander, 
also ich hatte am Mittwoch die OP (Nasenscheidewand) und Samstag wurde ich entlassen. Tamponaden kamen am nächsten Tag raus, die Schienen am Samstag . Bis heute ist meine Nase noch total zu, wie wenn ich schnupfen hätte. Schnäuzen darf ich nicht, hat der Arzt gesagt. Für diese Woche bin ich noch krank geschrieben, Montag darf ich wieder arbeiten.
Schmerzen hatte ich nicht wirklich, nur nach der Narkose gings mir total schlecht. Hab mich zweimal stark übergebenm, und somit haben sich auch die Tamponaden vollgesaugt mit dem Dreck *igiiiiittt) Das war sehr ekelhaft, aber mein Freund und ich schlafen wieder miteinander in einem Bett und er sagt das Schnarchen hätte sich bis zu einem 3/4 gebessert!!!!
Wenn der "schnupfen" erstmal vorüber ist, werde ich wohl kaum noch schnarchen und darauf freue ich mich sehr!!!!  
Ich würde zu der OP empfehlen, es ist zwar etwas unangenehm wenn man es nicht gewöhnt ist durch den Mund zu atmen, und die ersten 2-3 Nächte sind eher eine Qual aber ich würds trotzdem immer wieder machen. 
Liebe Grüße und alles Gute!
Loony

----------

